# Starting treatment at GRI after postponement



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

Last February,after 2 years,we finally reached the top of the ivf let at the gri. We had to postpone and are now thinking of starting treatment in the coming months. Has anyone done this? Do we just phone up?
Thanks
Xx


----------



## Bekah78 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi. We've not had to postpone treatment but I have phoned GRI to find out when treatment due to start etc. The staff were really helpful. They may have to take your details and call you back if your file has been stored away as they are kept in a different part of the building. Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Bekah. Xx


----------



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,  we had a break due to wedding.  We just called in Dec when ready and they gave us an appointment for Feb x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Chamois: thanks. That's great. I've had all the main appointments and was just ready to start when we postponed. Is it just another initial appointment? Good luck for feb. xx


----------



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi, no first appointment was for Prostap injection.  We had discussed dates on phone and this was day 28 for me.  I wondered if it wld take a few appoints to get back in but apparently not xxx


----------



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, mood swings and hot flushes are raging


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

That's great. Thanks. Sorry about the mood swings and hot flushes though. Hopefully it'll all be worth it. Xx


----------



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

It sure will... How are you feeling about starting it over again? Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya,

I'm quite deflated about it all to be honest. No real hope that it will actually work. How are you feeling? Where are you now in the cycle? Xx


----------



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

Me too, I look on here and see it can happen for some but I've lost belief it will ever work for us.  After 7 IUI and 1 IVF we have only managed egg re trivial once.
I had my Prostap injection and go back for scan on 10th, they have prescribed long protocol this time but I don't really understand what next steps are.
Do you have a date yet for next appointment?  I have just been made redundant so I'm hoping that not having the stress of pressured job will work in my favour xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya,

No. We postponed last February. I'll need to get in touch with them about it. We are hoping to have fet at GCRM in April and the fresh at GRI in July. Not sure when I should contact them though? 
Xx


----------

